# fatca



## josemiller (May 18, 2018)

if someone was only a greencard holder and they were deported, is it immigration or the internal revenue service that one should contact to let them know that you dont want fatca to follow you around? would anyone happen to know? thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

josemiller said:


> if someone was only a greencard holder and they were deported, is it immigration or the internal revenue service that one should contact to let them know that you dont want fatca to follow you around? would anyone happen to know? thank you.


Your relationship with FATCA is nothing that you can control - other than by lying to the financial institution that you're dealing with. And it's up to the financial institution what they will or won't do should they find out they have been lied to.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

